# Why Tax Summary is different from What I am paid?



## bongbbil (Feb 1, 2020)

I do UBER:Eats only.
In the tax summary, the payments are different from what I was actually paid.
e.g.) December 2019
The real one is Gross payment is $3191.31. Uber Fee is -$140.03. I am paid $3051.28.

but in tax summary, Gross payment is $3381.01, Uber Fee is -$148.23. it is $3232.78 for net payment.
Why there is the $181.5 difference?

Is Uber lier?
Is Uber hiding something?
Or am I totally stupid


----------



## DannyM (Jul 31, 2016)

bongbbil said:


> I do UBER:Eats only.
> In the tax summary, the payments are different from what I was actually paid.
> e.g.) December 2019
> The real one is Gross payment is $3191.31. Uber Fee is -$140.03. I am paid $3051.28.
> ...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

bongbbil said:


> Is Uber lier?
> Is Uber hiding something?
> Or am I totally stupid


1) Yes.
2) Yes.
3) :whistling:


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

bongbbil said:


> I do UBER:Eats only.
> In the tax summary, the payments are different from what I was actually paid.
> e.g.) December 2019
> The real one is Gross payment is $3191.31. Uber Fee is -$140.03. I am paid $3051.28.
> ...


are you serious??


----------

